# Golf Stats?



## golfbore66 (Oct 17, 2006)

How many of you guys out there record your golf stats, do you think they are helpful to you and your coach


----------



## Capn Ramius (Oct 16, 2006)

I record fairway hits, sand, and putts.

I think it's a great tool for tuning your game. Don't go overboard, though. I suspect it can kill your concentration and ruin the enjoyment of being on the links.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

I only record my scores for my handicap.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

golfbore66 said:


> How many of you guys out there record your golf stats, do you think they are helpful to you and your coach


I used to do the simple stuff... birdies/pars/bogies/doubles/triples, putts, GIR and Fairways.

I think really fairways and GIR are most important. When yo do well on those putts seem to be lower. Getting your putts lower is nice, but usually comes when you are on most fairways and greens.

I find my best round are when I am in ~11 of the 14 fwys and ~13 GIRs.

I've had 33 putts with an 82 and 29 putts with an 88.


----------



## golfbore66 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats helpful guys.

I found a site which is called DIZZY HEIGHTS . com



Global Golf Directory - golf products, golf, golf training aids, golf instruction, golf tuition, golf lessons, golf equipment, golf tees, golf accessories, golf balls, golf swing

It has links to four stat sites.

Which one do you think is best? Should I register for it?

Do you know of any others?


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

presonally, used an Excel file and track it yourself. Only 4 stats.. cmon.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

All of the websites that ive seen cost too much for something that you could just do by yourself.


----------



## stryker2001 (Oct 12, 2006)

i use 

golfscoretracker.co.uk - record, track, analyse then improve your golf game online 

and its costs £5 a year. An absolute bargain. There's also a forum on there but i think its mainly for UK players but for other players you have the option to input courses.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

sounds like a good website.

cheers


----------

